# Now that this test is over....



## Ugly Kid Joe (Apr 24, 2006)

What do you think you will do with all the "free time" now that you wont be studying?

I probably logged an honest 10 hours a week the last 4 months (with 3 kids it was hard to get that...) But I may have to reintroduce myself to the television....


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 25, 2006)

Yeah, I don't think my "free time" will last very long. I think I will be retaking it in October. :angry:


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 25, 2006)

Other than write down some of my questions I know I missed, I am going to be pretty lazy up until mid june when we will hopefully get the results...


----------



## 12Bravo (Apr 25, 2006)

On Sunday night , it felt strange just sitting and watching TV. I had such a stong urge to go to my desk and start doing problems again.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 25, 2006)

yeah last night my wife came home and was like, How come your not studying???

:true:


----------



## Kipper (Apr 25, 2006)

I was reintroduced to honey dos. I have been up and down a ladder all weekend.

Man are my legs sore.


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 25, 2006)

lol! Thanks funny!

I was just depressed becuase I don't think I did that well. I guess I can always retake it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 26, 2006)

I was a bum all weekend. I felt the nagging urge to pull out a book though the whole time.

At one point, I actually pulled out my ENVRM and flipped through it for nostalgia's sake. :blink:

Sunday I went out and bought two novels, so at least if I was reading, it would be for pleasure.

I also have begun taking care of things that came up over the last 2 weeks or so that I neglected, hair cut, car inspection, etc.

I'm also trying to get back into my regular exercise schedule, was took a major shit during my study time.


----------



## rleon82 (Apr 26, 2006)

I spent the weekend looking up some of the crazy definition questions. Guessed most of them correctly, but will not say what I guessed.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 26, 2006)

How likely will the same definition questions be asked?

But out of curiosity i did a little research on:


----------



## NSEARCH (May 2, 2006)

I'm getting back to my real life, spearfishing, fishing, surfing, and having fun on the weekends with my fiance and new pup. TV has been cool in the evenings during the weekdays LOL.....and when I wake up on Sat and Sun I don't feel guilty for not studying.


----------



## Road Guy (May 2, 2006)

you know last weekend my main tv in the house broke :brick: I was so looking forward to sitting on my keester and catching up on "stuff"

of course it was 5 years and about 2 weeks since I had bought it (had the 5 year "warranty plan" :brick: :brick: ...... Its like $200 just to have someone come look at it, so now I have to fork out another 1000 for a new tv. We just spent about 10K on a pair of used sea-doo's and we are going to try and wait a few months before buying another one.......

So last weekend I was watching the NFL draft on my daughters 13"- "Disney Princess TV"


----------



## rleon82 (May 2, 2006)

Road Guy, any ideas on what you uncovered?


----------



## Road Guy (May 2, 2006)

I remember finding something, but then I forgot it? Hopefully that question wont be on the October test anyways....


----------

